

Where the Minutes are Longer: Time on Mars - benaiah
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/where-the-minutes-are-longer-the-weird-science-of-telling-time-on-mars/260967/#

======
lmm
The second is an SI unit that you really can't change when doing science, so
this approach means a minute isn't 60 seconds any more. I would've thought the
"timeslip" approach from Kim Stanley Robinson's book (an extra ~40 minutes at
midnight that aren't part of the hour before or after) would be more
practical.

